

Top Ten Myths About the Brain - wslh
http://derrenbrown.co.uk/blog/2011/12/top-ten-myths-brain/

======
gus_massa
It's a partial copy of: [http://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/Top-Ten-
Myths-A...](http://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/Top-Ten-Myths-About-
the-Brain.html)

